# Passing emissions with an engine swap



## Coilback (Feb 13, 2004)

I've never gotten a straightforward answer for this, so I'm going to try it here.

What is it about the SR20 turbo engines (or even a Skyline RB swap) that keeps the car from passing emissions ? I know some people have said b/c the engine isn't "approved" in the US - but besides something they'd have to take care of visually - does it not pass a sniffer, even with a cat on it ? The guys in my area would have no clue what engine it's supposed to have in it, but if it wont pass a sniffer test then obviously, something would have to be done. I've considered a swap before, but decided not to b/c I could never get a straight answer on whether or not it would pass a sniff test. Everyone kept flaming and harping about how it's not the "original" engine - which I KNOW these guys know nothing about (the inspectors). They don't even open the hood most of the time. I'm near Dallas, TX - just for reference. Could anyone give me an answer on this ?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If they dont check for swaps... Then there is a chance to pass... Most of the non-modded SR owners here in AZ pass with a stock exhaust just fine. I know of people in TX that have SRs... They are doing fine... Don't know if they have "friends" but they do fine. Is the swap legal? No! Can it pass emissons? In most states, yes!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Move to South Carolina. Everything is 20 years behind.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

??? what does that mean ??? If you mean they dont check engines... then about 48 states in the US dont check for swaps. some parts of AZ dont even do emissions, and I know theres more places like that else where.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

If you live in TX ...Here is the link for what is neede for a pass. my county just got involved in this this year. Best of luck to you all with this in TX

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/vi/act.htm


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Coilback said:


> What is it about the SR20 turbo engines (or even a Skyline RB swap) that keeps the car from passing emissions ? I know some people have said b/c the engine isn't "approved" in the US - but besides something they'd have to take care of visually - does it not pass a sniffer, even with a cat on it ?


The SR20DET is NOT emissions legal in the U.S. The SR can be cleaned up by using a CAT and keeping most of the OEM emission devices intact such as the EGR valve.

If the emissions testing in your state doesn't require a visual inspection of the engine compartment and your 240SX is an S13 which doesn't use OBD-II, then the car should pass. If the car is an S14 with OBD-II and the emissions testing equipment plugs into the OBD-II connector, then the car will fail; also if the facility does visual checking of the engine compartment, the car will fail.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

My RB passed emission standard in phoenix,az well below standard 2 years ago with a cat on it with 3" catback exhaust, intake.. fmic everything else stock. This year may be different for me though. As soon as I pull up I don't pass visual anything because its RHD. But I guess they don't care here. Any well running motor will pass with cat installed here. Our standards are pretty high as well.


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

anythin CAN pass, all s2-20s are relitivly clean engins, i have a avnier DET, take it to the local gas station 1st off and put a CAT on it, for the test at least, some cars can pass with no CAT, so with one an SR it will pass, engine lights are somthin diff, my swap constantly trips the check engine light, which they will fail u for, wire a switch in between the pos. wire and the light in the dash it self, then its still functunal and they can't tell unless they plug in the OB-2 -
the reason jdm cars are illigal is mostly due to the fact that there are little to no braces or safty suports in the actual body of the CAR, emissions are not the big deal, these swaps are dun in cali all the time and they are notorius for emissions


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

DylanDET1 said:


> anythin CAN pass, all s2-20s are relitivly clean engins, i have a avnier DET, take it to the local gas station 1st off and put a CAT on it, for the test at least, some cars can pass with no CAT, so with one an SR it will pass, engine lights are somthin diff, my swap constantly trips the check engine light, which they will fail u for, wire a switch in between the pos. wire and the light in the dash it self, then its still functunal and they can't tell unless they plug in the OB-2 -
> the reason jdm cars are illigal is mostly due to the fact that there are little to no braces or safty suports in the actual body of the CAR, emissions are not the big deal, these swaps are dun in cali all the time and they are notorius for emissions



or you can just buy another 240, you know one to take to the test...


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

It depends on state laws. If your state checks the engine and what not then probably not. If its OBD2 then probably not. If your state like mine (Oregon) only checks to make sure your car isn't a heavy polluter, then you can pass with a diesel truck engine if you want so as long as it passes the emissions level of a passenger car.


----------

